# Is This a Casper's Whiskey ??



## LC (Nov 12, 2012)

I was out taking pics of some items today to put on Craigslist and came across this bottle in a pop case . Can anyone say for sure if this is the clear version of the Casper's whiskey bottle . I have had this for years and never gave a thought to it till this afternoon .


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello. It may be an labeled only version, but most clear Caspers are embossed the same as the cobalt ones. there is a clear version embossed a little different from the cobalt ones also, but for sure the only clear Caspers are embossed. Yours might be but I do not know if they made an unembossed version......hope this helps


----------



## LC (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for your imput Andy . I was thinking there was a clear one with a peper label but not 100% sure . I am hoping the Gentleman that goes by Caspers Whiskey will also see this and get his imput as well as others .


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 13, 2012)

Did a bit more research, there is two clear embossed examples, with size being the biggest difference  between them, I have a cobalt blue Caspers, the most common of the lot. seems as if there is a labled only example it would be turn of the century probablylooking like your example, at least the design is correct, hopefully someone here will know for sure........


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 13, 2012)

Casper's was a brand from a major liquor by mail warehouse in the late 1800's.  They sold many different grades and brands through their catalogs.  The Casper's in the blue bottle was the highest grade Casper's, while the clear bottle was a lower grade. Its likely this was either a label only Casper's that was a low grade of the product or one of the other brands they sold.


----------



## LC (Nov 13, 2012)

I was hoping that Casperwhiskey would see this as that is his specialty . For some reason I was thinking he mentioned one once, could be wrong . The bottle sure looks right , but could also be another brand I suppose . The only reason I would want to keep it would be if it were a Casper's' I have the two variations in cobalt .


----------



## epackage (Nov 13, 2012)

Lou it would be nice to find an original old stock label, if not maybe find someone who has one that would make you a quality copy and then apply it to the bottle for display....

*Here is what I'm assumng the label is....*


----------



## epackage (Nov 13, 2012)

...


----------



## epackage (Nov 13, 2012)

...


----------



## LC (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for that post Jim , I have not seen a label for them before . If this is a casper's that I have , it would be nice to have a label to put on it . Thanks again for the pics .


----------

